

Pystruct – Learning Structured Prediction in Python - jcr
http://www.jmlr.org/papers/v15/mueller14a.html

======
halflings
The github page [1] contains more info, with a high-level overview, an
installation guide and examples.

As a machine learning student (and a huge fan of scikit-learn), I find this
pretty exciting. Didn't know about structured learning at all. (I always
wondered how ML algorithms could be generalized to learn structured things
like graphs and such)

[1] [https://pystruct.github.io/](https://pystruct.github.io/)

------
Jatwood
I'm pretty familiar with CRFs, but most of these algorithms are foreign to me.
Is this all based on structured SVMs?

------
curiously
can this be used to extract data from a video file?

~~~
Fede_V
No. This is a package from one of the core scikit-learn developers focused on
prediction in cases where the output data isn't just a scalar (regression) or
a category (classification), but the output has a structure.

